# New Build - DFI DK P35-T2RS + E8400?



## Water Drop (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone ever used a DFI DK P35-T2RS?  Seems like a good deal, at $135 on Newegg, and it seems to have appeared there over night.  Does anyone know if it has good support for overclocking a E8400 to around 4Ghz?  

DFI board here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136043

It reminds me of the DFI LP NF4 Ultra-D, my current favorite mobo of all time.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2008)

Water Drop said:


> Anyone ever used a DFI DK P35-T2RS?  Seems like a good deal, at $135 on Newegg, and it seems to have appeared there over night.  Does anyone know if it has good support for overclocking a E8400 to around 4Ghz?
> 
> DFI board here:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136043
> ...



E8400 can do 4Ghz fairly easily usually, so I wouldnt be surprised if you could go past 4Ghz.


----------



## Water Drop (Jan 28, 2008)

I just want to go to 4Ghz and keep it nice and stable 24/7 just like my current Northwood 2.66 running at 3.32Ghz.  

What do you guys all think of this motherboard?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 29, 2008)

DFI makes great OC boards. I was thinking about waiting for that board, but the heatpipe cooler and the chance to upgrade to crossfire, although slim, is a nice option. I gotta say I really like the heatpipe tech used on mine.

I am sure you will be very happy with that board especially when you start OC'ing. GL!!


----------

